# How do you determine a fair price for rod buidling labor?



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

I am considering a lightweight built fly rod and I am wondering how to know the amount of labor costs that are reasonable. I am not looking to have the work done free but I do not want to go broke either. I am hoping to get a blank from one of the "little guys" and stay away from the big name fly rod companies that charge exorbitant prices for their rods and blanks. 

I am also flexible in components and the brand if that helps with price yet I would like a decent quality rod. 

I appreciate any advice here.

Thanks

philos


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

philos said:


> I am considering a lightweight built fly rod and I am wondering how to know the amount of labor costs that are reasonable. I am not looking to have the work done free but I do not want to go broke either. I am hoping to get a blank from one of the "little guys" and stay away from the big name fly rod companies that charge exorbitant prices for their rods and blanks.
> 
> I am also flexible in components and the brand if that helps with price yet I would like a decent quality rod.
> 
> ...


I only build as a hobby so I can't speak to labor rates but if you don't want any fancy wraps and are keeping it basic an experienced builder won't have to put many hours into it. Settling for a cheaper blank and components will help too. If you are going to spend the money I would advise against cutting too many corners though. A well built rod with good components will last you a long time.


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

Perhaps I should ask this way. If I am asking someone to build a 3 piece 2 weight fly rod and if I provide ALL THE COMPONENTS-blank, guides, reel seat, even the thread. 

How much should I pay for the build if I am asking for nothing special-just build the rod as they see fit with ALL provided materials and there is no rush needed?


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Since you have cut out the builder's ability to make any money on the sale of the blank & components (they are purchased wholesale & sold to the customer at a marked up price), he is probably
going to stick it to you on the labor. For the time it takes to build a rod, most guys probably aren't even going to make $10 an hour. You will get what you pay for, don't try and be so cheap. A talented builder will probably tell you to take a hike if you try to beat him down on price. For most, it's not worth the aggravation.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

custom work ain't cheap. to be honest if a builder reads this you may not get one anyone to build for you. Bass Pro is a good option for you.....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

If you're really looking to go for a decent fly rod without breaking the bank, buy a factory one. You can get a nice fly rod for a decent price, with better then dirt cheap components, but with no crazy frills in design etc. 

Gotta pay to play. I'm fine with someone charging me a little on a rod, usually means they know wtf they are doing.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Fly Rods are much harder to build then say a Spanish Rod or even a Trout Rod. They are Thiner and require different Thread then the others. I built a 2wt 3 piece for a friend last winter I think I charged him 100.00. But the Rod was a PITA to Build....I believe it was a Lami-Glas ... 

JAM


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

+2 on what jesse said,a builder may cut you a break if he/she is slow or not,most builds be it a fly rod or other is going to take 2-4 weeks to build if done properly and attention is paid to detail.a smaller blank like a fly rod represents different obstacles than a heaver blank,not to say there are not obatacles in every build,just different ones rod to rod.if you came into my shop with a blank and a bag of components i would attempt to work with you,as i would rather have a happy,paying customer than a disgruntled and not future customer,just MY policy,not others.as for cost figure on 10-12$ per guide + about 150$ for labor and shop supplies.most builders don't charge by the hour as that is too inflexible,good luck


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree with what was said above.Buy from bass pro or who ever.They all use good blanks and put cheaper seats ,cork and guides on them.I have build 12 flyrods for myself over the years.Showed my youngest how to do it.THE ONLY REASON I did it myself is I am cheap.I wanted the best I could buy with the amount of money I had to spend.That was buy a Loomis blank and good cork and good guides.Then spend the winter building it.Hate building rods,but I am cheap.For around 200.00 at the time got me a 400.00 rod.Have not build a rod in about 10 years now.Hope never to build another one.But its not rocket science to build a plain wraped very usable rod.Just takes time.For me I would have about 20 hours in a plain wrapped rod.
Jam is right ,takes a little more care and time to do a fly rod.Good luck.


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

Let me try this again

I appreciate all the responses--I must be asking this in wrong manner-I have no intent of trying to ask anyone to do this for less than they would charge for their services for anyone. I am trying to get down to real dollars to know if I should ask someone to do this or simply do without. 

I spoke to a builder and he told me it did not matter if he bought components or I did so I am not trying to undercut their ability to make $ on components and if they try to "stick it to me" on labor under any circumstance then they are not of much use to me period.

AGAIN LET ME STATE FOR THE RECORD-I AM NOT LOOKING FOR A CHEAP WAY OUT!!

I have ZERO problem paying for their talents-I would have never even considered a custom build if I were a cheapskate so not sure why the ones that responded don't get that.

I am looking for an idea of how to guage the actual and customary costs of a custom build for a lightweight fly. My guess is the labor process is quite different than building a large surf rod. I am not looking for anyone to tell me where to shop or what to buy retail. I own several fly rods now and I know basically what to look for on a new/used rod but the custom side is new to me. I do not care if a builder gets rich building rods as it is a talent that I do not posess and I am willing to pay for their expertise. If you can offer advice on the subject matter then please do so otherwise-with all due respect-I do not need your opinions.

Not trying to be an a$$ just looking for some good info from the good and knowledgable folks here. I am asking these questions becasue I do not know NOT becuase I am looking for a way to get something for nothing. 

...and again I appreciate all good info.

Thanks

philos


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

JAM, sunburnt, 

Thank you--this is what I was looking for. Thank you guys so much!!


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

I thought the advantage of custom is getting something unique and a cut above: better components, fit to the owner, distinctive, etc. And not price point. 

Agree completely with Chuck above. Building price is not something to quibble about. No clue as to build price or hours in a fly rod. 

Not trying to talk you out of a custom built but to get a custom, not building it yourself and undercutting a good production rod may be hard to do.

If it's mainly price point look at Temple Fork Outfitters. Bunch of recognizable name folks on design team ncluding gary Loomis. Think TFO realized folks were being cut out of the market with the prices. And they have a $25 no-fault replacement. Get a good fly rod ($120-130 and goes up from there) for about half of why you would pay Sage/Loomis/Orvis/etc.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I would charge at least a 25% premium to build a fly rod vs a surf rod. The work is more delicate and time consuming. The process is much more difficult, at least in my limited experience.

I am a professional photographer and I get the same questions regularly. Why do you charge this? Bottom line is experience, quality, overhead and creativity. I charge what I charge because of 37 years experience and I am worth what I charge.

Hope this helps


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

BaitWaster,

You are right in that the unique aspect is one of the things I was after. I actually own 1 Winston boron fly rod, 4 Sage rods-sizes 8, 5, 2 and 000 and 1 St Croix. I am looking to get a 1 weight, 7-7.5 ft long, 3 piece in fiberglass--it is hard to find this on a good qualityfactory 

philos


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I wouldn't charge less than 200 for labor only on a fly rod they are a PITA that being said the market rate is what ever the builders talent level is and what he feels comfortable charging for it.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I think the hard part is going to be finding a fiberglass 1 wt. ,unless you already have one.Hell ,looking at some of the sites I buy from I can only find graphite,then its hard to find a 3 piece in one wt.


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

Don,

You are right-I found a couple but they were from companies I have never heard of so I am a little unsure about going that route. I do want to try something other than the Sage, Winston etcs of the world though. I might have to go with a 2 weight but that is not a bid deal-its just I already have 2-two weight rods so I may need to sell one.

I had no idea a fly rod is more difficult to build than other rods-but it must be from the replies. I have learned some things today


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Talon rods make a real nice fly rod,factory rods as well as blanks.The owner of the company was Loomis top guy untill loomis sold out.This guy got all the dies and spindles that loomis use to make their rods and started his own company.A little pricey but quality.Good luck with your build.Whats the 1 wt for brook trout? Talon has a 2 piece 2 wt. thats very nice.I have one I use on gills and trout.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Another angle that you might take is to find someone that is just starting out, and wants the experience of building a particular type of rod, but does not have the resources to gather the materials, or the history of building rods to get someone to give them a shot at building something like this. It is a learning experience for them, and you get the rod that you are looking for.
It will probably take longer than if you took the project to an experienced builder, but since you are a fly fisher, I am guessing that patience is already something that you are familar with.
I have had a couple of rods built for me just this way, by people just starting out, and I was very happy with the results.
Heck, I had a very nice fellow here on these boards build me a surf rod for just the cost of materials, and all he asked was that I let people know if I was happy with the results or not. Now he is a pretty well thought of builder!
As to the end cost, I think you just have to decide what the end product is worth to you, and talk it over with a couple of different builders.
Good Luck with your search.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

and i thought surf fishermen are the cheapest bastages around. 

if you really want to save, go with a newb rod builder, he'll charge less.


----------

